# Goat coat issue



## Farmdude (Jun 3, 2013)

My pet pygmy has developed dry bald patches on her rump and back. She seems very itchy too. There are no visible parasites. Looking for cause and solutions. any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 3, 2013)

She could have mange or small mites which you cannot see.

You could have your vet do a scraping and get an exact diagnosis and what to use to treat her with.

DonnaBelle


----------

